#   >    ""

## UA0LHS

500 ,  2100 ,  .

----------


## UA0LHS

!
 2,  ,    ,     .
    ,  ...

----------


## UR5SAJ

-66," ", .  115 .,   .      .  (  )  ,   - 2.5 - 3     3-4        :Smile:

----------


## EW1SW

To  **  :

      8 (.) ,   "" . .  ..

  (  ) -,  ,  . ,   .  -   .

      5   .
 .         3 .

73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,      -.      ,      .    5???  .    ,    3.5.


     ?
         -,            ! :wink: 
    ,      8...10  .
   , , , 84.

----------


## ve3kf

.    .       .  :wink:

----------


## sr-71

...

-----------------------

. ,     ,   . 221.

**    ,    
  (   . .,   ).
:
 .,.........  .  , 
1...................  ....................  .......0,4
1,5.................  ....................  .......0,8
2...................  ....................  ........1,3
2,5.................  ....................  .......1,5
3...................  ....................  ........2,1
4...................  ....................  ........2,6
4,5.................  ....................  ........3
5...................  ....................  .......3,6
5,5.................  ....................  ........4

----------------------- 

.  ,  , 1961, . 347.

"...   4-5     ,
  500-700  1.      ** 
 ,        .
        ...."

----------------------- 

PS. .       .  ().
______

----------

** 
      .     .       .   ,   15  .    2 - 2,5      .

----------

lamobot

----------


## sr-71

> .


=
   -     
- . 
     .  2  + . 
     .
...
    : "(L -const*, 1  2-var, Q - var)" ?

----------

lamobot

----------


## sr-71

> :  .  -   .rar


=
 .   DjVu ....4-    ..., 
 .   .
       --.

 3.0.... 3.1......DjVu   ".. ...25."
PSE.
  ,   ? ... .
      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>  :  .  -   .rar
> 
> 
> =
>  .   DjVu ....4-    ..., 
>  .   .
>        --.
> ...


  .
**      djvu.
1) WinDjView;
2) DjVuSolo3.1;
3) DjVuEditor Pro.

  DjVuEditor Pro     djvu ,         ..
    ,    .
    ,           .
!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
> ..  djvu
> 
> 
> =
> .exe


*       djvu.*  

LizardTech *DjVu File* -   ?

     djvu -  .

1) WinDjView; 
2) DjVuSolo3.1; 
3) DjVuEditor Pro.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

, ,      .
Reader'o    3 .        ?
 ,   djvu .
 -     .
*DJVU PRO*     djvu ,      .
!
EW1MM.

----------

"    -   "
 ,   :       ,       :Evil or Very Mad:  
   ,    .
     .
,    ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> "    -   "
>  ,   :       ,       
>    ,    .
>      .
> ,    ?


    - .
  ,     .
  ?

  -   "" .
    / . 
      -35  2 .  -  .
 ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

Alex_1,      ?
  ,    .

----------


## sr-71

> -


=
    . .
  ,     ,  ,
   ...
    solo  -  .
  solo -  ,    
   -  ,   .




> 


=
 .
-EW1MM,        
 .       ...
*-EW1MM,  * ,   .




> ,    ?


=
   ? ... :
  CQHAM http://forum.cqham.ru/profile.php?mode=register
*:*
"3.   :
3.3.13.    ,  
,     "




> :
> http://www.djvu-soft.narod.ru/
>    ,


=
 .      .
http://gizmod.ru/2005/08/28/skachat_...__rusifikator/
http://clubrus.kulichki.net/rusif.html
http://www.lizardtech.com/
http://djvu-inf.narod.ru/
http://www.djvu-soft.narod.ru/
http://dstu2204.narod.ru/djvu/
http://opendjvu.webhost.ru/djvureader.zip
http://www.rambler.ru/srch?set=www&w...E0%E9%F2%E8%21
*  solo    .* 
 ,   .
     ,  
      ,   .
   ...
  RUS ,   .  .

___
 , 
PS.
 -   !!!  :Super:

----------


## sr-71

> ,


=
    .

----------


## R9LZ

> ,     .


.
!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*UT4FA :
 , ,    . 
.....
       .      .* 
,   -   .  :  :  
         / ?
       .
   ? 

        ,    , ,    .
     /    ,    ? 
     .


  p/      ,       .
  .

 101-  ,     ,       - !
,                 *4 .* 

        .
      ,     *8...160 .*

 -     ,       100  15.

  ,       80-     ""   15 - 150 , 
  160 ,     - 330 .
    .
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,         .
 ,  160           .
-      ,    .  :  :

----------


## UA9JES

> ?
>          -,            ! :wink: 
>     ,      8...10  .
>    , , , 84.


to EW1MM
,     .
     EW1BA,         .    ?   - 0 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>      ?
>          -,            ! :wink: 
>     ,      8...10  .
>    , , , 84.
> 
> 
> to EW1MM
> ...


     .   -   - 0 .
   15     .
    -35  2200   10   *10 .*

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*UT4FA :
     ""    , ..    .        .*

 ,
,     .   :Super:  
    -35     
 ?
   .

*UT4FA :
   ,  .    ,     ,        .* 
,         ,     .

  , ,      
  8...490 ,    4 ???

    ?
     .
   ?

*UT4FA :
,       ,     ,   ""    .*
    . 
     4 . 
 - 8...160 . 
   -.    .
    ? 
,   80  160    ?
    !

  .     -   .

**  -,   ,        .

           .
 90.       .

   ,     - 4   
    8...490  (  ) -  
 .

 ,       +  - - ""  -5 +  15 - 150   330    ,         .
       , ..      ,    ,     2-  15  .

        ,    15 .
     -140   .

? 
      .
73!
!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,   10-     ,       -.  :wink: 
  ,     /  ?

,          .
        4,3 ,   80  160       15.
   -          .

: 
 o          -250?
     ?
,     .  :  :  
EW1MM.

----------


## Alex_dn

[...,      -  .      . ""  ,  -,    (  ).
     "" ,      ,    "".
......! 73![/quote]
             ,      ?      ,           ,        .

----------


## UT4FA

> : 
>  o          -250? 
>      ? 
> ,     .  
> EW1MM.


   -250  .
    -140  6 .
1.        .
2.     .
3.  ( )    .
4.     ,    .
5.          (  ).
6.       .  , .
7.      ,    .
8.     . ,  ,    .
9.     ,   . Hi...
 : 16 - 368 .
      ,    .

----------


## CHACK

> ,           ,        .


  :Laughing:  

     ,        .        99,9 %      . 
 ,                   :Exclamation:  .

----------


## CHACK

> ?


          ,   ,   . 

     20-30    ,   , ,  ,     .       (-807 - AN/ART13).             :Exclamation:  .

----------


## CHACK

> .    ,        ?


 .       .

----------

> 20-30    ,   , ,  ,     .       (-807 - AN/ART13).


    . , ",  ,     "    ,       ,    ,  .    UW3DI      .      UW3DI,      ,   ,    .        ! (          :Very Happy:  )               (c   :!:  ).
  ,           ,       .
 :              .      .        .

----------

*Vic_599 ():*



> 


         .
     ,              .

*ew1ay ():*



> .


 .     ,   .   ,   .    .  .  ,  : " ,  ,    "    ,  .

----------


## rn6lim

. 
   500 10. 
 1500.  ? 
   ?

----------


## rn6lim

> .


 .    .  ,  . :Embarassed:

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 500 10.


    -        :Crazy:  ,    .

----------


## US1UU

> -        ,


                                                                                                                              .

----------


## US1UU

> 10 2005 .


                                                                                                                                             ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

TO US1UU -     .  :Smile:

----------


## Alex_1

RA3XCK.      .

----------

> -140  6 .
> 1.        .
> 2.     .
> 3.  ( )    .
> 4.     ,    .
> 5.          (  ).
> 6.       .  , .
> 7.      ,    .
> 8.     . ,  ,    .
> ...


   ???

----------

-140.    ,  ,   215,    6,   4.
        ???

----------

215.  7-22.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 215.  7-22.


       .  :wink: 
,  !
    .
 , ,  .
 80  160     15  "".

----------

.    .   .     .    .            -140???
  .      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*RA6FVL :
  ,      (3-3,5)  .*
     UT4FA?
   ? 
     ,   
 -?

*UT4FA :*_
    / -140. 
       . 
2.     . 
3.  ( )    . 
4.     ,    . 
5.          (  ). 
6.       .  , . 
7.      ,    . 
8.     . ,  ,    . 
9.     ,   . Hi... 
 : 16 - 368 ._

----------


## RV9CX

, http://board.cqham.ru/index.php?details=35716 , ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

;
*    .           .                   .* 
   .
    ,    .
    ? 
 -   !

*  .*
            ,      -   .
      ,  
     .

 18        
 -35    ,    
  2   ,   
 -  ,    .
18    .
  -  !
73!
EW1MM.

----------

!
         40.
      .           .          .   -847   30    8     .         .      .                 .
       .      1.   .    2 .  2.2  2.4    .     1   1.
    .        .        -   .      .               .
    .      .  ?.        .       (   .)

----------


## UT4FA

> 2 -81. 
>     ""   ,   ?       ,  ,    ???
> 
> 
>  ,  .


,  ...  :Crazy:

----------

> ...       .      1.   .    2 .  2.2  2.4    .     1   1...


   .
   .    .  .   0      -   .  50 .         (    ) :Smile:        (-5) - (-10),   .    ""   :Smile:

----------

> �горь Алексеевич
> 
>    "" 
> 
> 
>   ?


    .
  (3   ) .  ( )  7 .
    3-3,5.      40 .    .   ,    .    .
 -  ,   "" ,   "". ,    :Smile:

----------

> -250  .
>     -140  6 .
> 1.        .
> 2.     .
> 3.  ( )    .
> 4.     ,    .
> 5.          (  ).
> 6.       .  , .
> 7.      ,    .
> ...


  .   .    .    1.25  3.5   2.8 +     2 .     5.6 1070/5.6=191!!!  2     18 (9%)   209!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       .        ,    2495    270   7  !!!

----------

!!!    ?      1500  ,      , 1000       !!!  "",       ,   !!!

----------


## Artur

> .   .    .    1.25  3.5   2.8 +     2 .     5.6 1070/5.6=191!!!  2     18 (9%)   209!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       .        ,    2495    270   7  !!!


   ,          8 () ! ..          (..      ),           .           ,     ٨      (..  4 () ,    :  42=8.      12-495   68   .

----------


## DL2BDA

*******

,       ?
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*RV4CD :
 !    "" ..     ""....* 
   ,   ? :wink: 
  ,        . 
    ,     .
  /       .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   /       .
> 
> 
>  -47 -    ?
> 
>      .
> 
> ...


 -47? 
.      2...2, 5    ,           / -140.
,   5...7     ,        .
,       -   -47   5     ?

  TVI, BCI,      ? 
  .   ,        .  :wink:
? 
          .
73!

----------

-140.            .    , ???

----------


## R9LZ

> !!!!!


,     !

----------

lamobot

----------


## ve3kf

> !!!!!


 .    3  ?    71     74,   2    50.   84  78   6   ,      7 .       47    11-12 .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> 35?


  6     1,8

----------


## ve3kf

> 6


  Jennings

----------


## sr-71

* = 25* E * S / (9 *  * d) = 0,8842 *  * S / d* ,    [], S [^2], d []

----------


## Artur

.....   ,     ,    , ...      .   :   - !

----------


## sr-71



----------


## ew1mm Gary

> . 
>   :    (3645)  350   -8?
> U=2500 
> U = 650


       -?

----------


## ER1SD

,   www.ebay.de   -    .  : 
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
     !
        -: flinkeschnecke62
     Oren Elliott -       PA.
!  :Laughing: [/url]

----------


## RX3QFY

> RX3QFY
> 
>     . 
>   :    (3645)  350   -8?
> U=2500 
> U = 650
> 
> 
>        -?


, .     500..600 .

----------


## NIKKS1

> 15


             2 -71      .          .
  1       6-7 .     24   . 28  
    .            ,  -,     40-1500   .     -        .  .
.

----------


## NIKKS1

14      
  .  .       .   140 .

----------


## DL2BDA

> , ...   ......~ = 0,5 * ( - .) * I1.


   ..
  .  -      ...
   ?
73!

----------


## RK4CI

.      .        ,      ,   ,   ,    ,  ...       .

----------


## ua4dt

> -140.


-    ?
-? 
-...   !!!! 1.04

,   . -   ,    ?

----------


## ua4dt

! ,  ,       .       : ",  , -  .     ?" 
 , ,  140-   "",  ,     ,   ,     .   21 , .   ,   .....

----------


## Jaroslav

,     3  
   ......
13 pF - 280 pF

73 de OM6SK
 Jaro

----------

lamobot

----------


## Jaroslav

,  ,     .....
73 de OM6SK
Jaro

----------


## Jaroslav

6  !
73 de OM6SK
 Jaro

----------


## ZLK

,     ,    ?

----------


## rv6hg

.       ..  ..    .

----------


## R0SBD

,    -  .  , ,   .   ,   ,    . 
,   -  ,    (  )...
           6    .     ...  ,      5-6  ,   ,  2-3 ...

----------


## Vytas

> .  ,            .        .


  ,        ,     U*I.

----------


## Alex 1

> 1  1,     4  .


          ,   4  ,      10  ,    25   "" !     ?      ,   2100  ?    (       ) 2      ,   2   ,      ,       2   .   1,3...1,5  ,         3 .

----------


## RU9CA

.
   -    ,  ,         ,   .
    -
1)           ,     . U~=Ua/1.41
2) -     : I=U/Xc   =1/(6.28*F*C) - ,   . -  F=29000000 .
3)      : Uc=I*Xc   -       F.
.
      = 50 ,  - 30 ,    - 3000 . Ua=2500 .
     30   106 .       16,7 .
.
  : 1,769 . 
  16.7 ,    : 1,769*16.7=29.5  -.
  : 492,65  -    .
-13   .  , -15  .
=====
  . 
 -   -  )))   )))
  .

----------


## Jaroslav

> !!        ,      !        ,       .   ,,     !!        !!        .       78. !!     http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showgallery.php?cat=923 .        "      ?"       ,       ,    !!!  .  RZ3DLL


,     .......

73 de OM6SK
Jaro

----------

> .     .


       .  RU9CA  (    :Razz: )  , ,      , Vityas    .            - - .      - ,     . :Razz: 



> .    ,  ,


          ?



> ,  ,      ,  .


          ?




> .   ,        ...


               ?

----------


## R0SBD

: http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showphoto.p...7-66-1&cat=527
http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showphoto.p...-d7-66&cat=527

----------


## ua6akq

-66,  2.        -72, U=  1500 ,    .     -35, U=3000,   - . -  4-5,      250-300    .     -   ,         ,    .     .  -  ,   ,  ,  ,           "".

----------


## sr-71

> ... ...1 (3  )....    
>  1,  "" ?


1 =  * F * C * ( * )^2....... = ( - .) / .
.
 F = 7,1 ........1 = 68 .......     = 1.
1 =  * F * C * ^2 =  * 7,1^6 * 68^-12 * 3000^2 = 13,7 .
_________

----------


## UN7RX

, 10-1200,  4.  , ,       .      - .  ,      .        ,      ,       .        ...             ,         6-7,   (    12 ).    -   1:7  "",  .  ,                . ,   ,       .       ,       .


 
     -  ,      .   -  .   7          . 

   - , ,   ?  -   .   .  :Smile:

----------


## RA3GFI

,      .    ""  -   3-50.     , ,   .  ""  , .

----------


## R4IMM

> ,


260

----------


## CHACK

> ,      .    ""  -   3-50.     , ,   .


      .  . ,    ,  260 .     , ..      -5, -836.

----------


## R4IMM

> , ,    212-495   .


      160,   3 12-495   .

----------


## UA3LLL

.     .     .    2 .   .  10, 15    ,    ,     80, 160.

----------


## sr-71

> 215.  7-22.


      18 (*20-210* ).  
    , 
  ,   -
  (    ).

----------


## UN7RX

,     5  ,      .     -       ,  "  "   .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=11327&page=51

----------


## UN7RX

*US7AW Mihail*, ,       -  ,  **   (   )    .     !      ,   -   .       ,   -.
*Alex 1*,     -      .      .

----------


## UN7RX

> .        .


  ,   .        ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UN7RX

:

----------


## R0SBD

> ""    ,     ,   ,    .


    (  ) : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...088#post629088  "" .

----------


## UA9AU

> .  ~ 0.3...  74


   0.3-     50.

----------


## UN7RX

. - ,       .        3.     190. , .      1 .         -81,     .   ,  ? ,  , RA6ED, "",  CQHAM      81,   . 
          (  ) .     "  ,   ?",        -     .      ,   ""      .
    ,    ,    -       ,          .            ,   ,       .

----------


## UI9O

,   -74,
   . .

----------


## UI9O

450-600W

*  8 ():*




> .      ,     -   ,  ""      ,   ,     .  " "   ,      ,      ,   ...


 ,         ,    - .
       , 4- .

----------


## UN7RX

-  qrz       ,          .      ,     ,   ,  ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UN7RX

-    !
  ,     ,        ,     .

----------


## RD9AF

> ,     ,   ,      ,    1   .
>        ,)))))


          -81, ,  3, ,            30. 1    ,-    .

----------


## Alex 1

> -81, ,  3, ,           30. 1    ,-  .


     ,   ...

----------


## RVMS

> ,   ,  2-          81. 
>   , .


      , ,        3   ,      + - 6 .
     6000 .
  ,

----------


## UI9O

> , ,      3  ,      + - 6 .
>      6000 .
>   ,


   "",     ...    Roe

----------


## UN7RX

> ,  ....?


 ,   .    ,    -  ,      .  ?    ,        ,  -35  ,        ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

,  ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## UN7RX

,  -,    0.7  1000 .  ,  3     - 2.1.

----------


## UN7RX

> ,      -     ,    - .


     3- -19,       90-.             .       ,      , ... 




> 


    -?  :Rolling Eyes:      .
      , .  :Wink: 
 
    -      2800 .  U 3.

----------


## Alex 1

> "  "    .
>     .    .


      ? :Cool:

----------


## Alex 1

> ""?


    ,  .   .  "" (  )  1000      .      (   ) -43 ,     1600  .     ,    1000  ,       Roe .            .

----------


## Alex 1

> .       ,      ,     ,   -43


      ,   -43 ,     ,  " 1" ,       Roe     .

----------


## Alex 1

> .


    ,    (  3000  .     0,475  ) ....

----------


## Alex 1

> 80  R=3064 C1=175 ( ),     R=1547  330      . ,  ""  ,         -       ,   .


        ?      Roe .  2000  .    .




> -81  2200   ,


    ,      ,           1. ,    ,      .





> ,            .


        ,     !        ,    - ,      ,        - .     ,        ,  -       (     ,    ) .    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 1. ,    ,      .


     . 3000  .  500 .     ,   .        ?
                 .   ,      .    ,   ,          .   ,          ,     .

----------


## Alex 1

> .


       ,   (PDF) ...

*  5 ():*




> .


        ?

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


        .   ,     ,      .         .        1.    -81 .

----------


## UN7RX

,      ,     .   ,         ,    .

----------


## ZLK

*olegtf*,
        ,         1  1000 .    ,              2,5   ,  -         2 .   ,         ,         ..  :     .

----------


## UA1ANP

-81. 
    5.5 ,    0.5 , ..           2.5 . 
  3050 . ( ).
   50  = 1080    .
   = 3,    .

----------


## UA1ANP

> !   , , ?


 !
    ,   .
   ,    (RV1AE),  ,  ,  .

   (RV1AE),   ,  ..

----------


## UN7RX

,         ?      .

----------


## UN7RX

> .


     ,       ,    "".   ,      ,    .    ,       :


          :


  ,        .
 

  2.5.      200.    80,    160.
      ,   80     ...

----------


## UA9AU

?
,       5.6-351.  ?

----------

> ?


  .

     .         .

----------

UA9AU

----------


## RW3QDF

!

----------


## ZLK

.

----------


## U T

http://news.cqham.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=1137

----------

RD6LW

----------


## R5ZQ

,    .    .    .      .    ,       .      850(      ),  2500.       ,..     ,  .

----------


## ua3mse

...
====================  =
  ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> ...
> ====================  =
>   ?


    ,    .       .     , ,      .      .      ,    .  .   -        .

----------


## R6BK

> ,    .


 .      ,      ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> .      ,      ?


   ,         ( 1000,250),      ,    ( 1000, 90)     ,    40.  10., 80  160 .  ,     80,  ,   .       ,     .    .     ,  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ?      225


 4 .50 .         .   (     )      ,    ,     .     ,   ()     ,   -    12/495.  !
    ,             ,     .

----------


## RT5Q

> ?


           ,  .?

----------


## SNABBER

:    ,   ,   ,    , C= ε0 ε S/d 
  2,1-2,4  ,   .   ,    .     .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

?

----------


## ra1qea

> ?


  .    ?      .   .       "   "  2007 .    .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## R6LCF

> ,          ,


           .  .......
      ,  .  ,   ,    ,       ,      .       .       .        .   .      ,        .             .  ,  .     :  ,       .     .                ........  .    !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


       ?       .  3-4 .50    . 4. 50   !
    UX1UX         . .      ,   .  ...............  , !

----------

SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

Retiree,      .       .   :        ? ,    ,  ,    .   ,    ?  ,     ,     ...      ,   , ,  .       SNABBER  .   ,      . ,       ,  ,      .

----------


## UR3ER

*Retiree*, 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%ED%FB%E9-%EA%

----------


## Alex 1

> 60- 70-   15-495    300-500


   ,  300      ,       3        .       . 
                       .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## UT3LZ

.
    ,       ,        .   ,        .

----------


## UT3LZ

.         ,           .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      .    .   ,     1000 (  1100-1150)        .   . .     .        . 100.       . 500 ,  ,       ,   .            .  ,       ,      100   !
P.S.  ,    .         (   ,     )  , .........     .

----------


## ex EW1DC

"     .    ,       "

  240,     ,       ,    ?     .       ,                .

----------


## ua3rbj

> .    ,    200      .


    UT2FW    ,   100   ""  .

----------

> .    ,    200      .


!     .   http://www.ut2fw.com/node/48   . ,    .   81    .   .     2  495 .

----------


## 4l1ma

> *UT2FW  *


*ua3rbj*,      ,   ""   ...

----------


## 4l1ma

> ,   **


*88*,     3-50...  15   ...         10-...   12...  2012 - 2014  ""  JA, VK, ZL, CX, PY, USA...     ...

----------


## UA4PKJ

!
    ?
 ,  97.

----------


## R6LCF

> UT2FW    ,   100   ""  .


 !        , -             , 2/40-1100 (  )    "".        3.0  400      100      6.0...  .          .  .  .
 :             ,    .      .!     :      , !                ,    !
P.S.    ,    "" 22      "0" .   0,3      .        ,       ,      .   .

----------


## Ship

" " -,                                   ,     1...2,5 .
                                     ,                              ,  10-.
      .

----------

3- 50 ?         10-  .         .    -  .              .       ,  20-      - .   ,           -,   .  ,   -  .   ,  - .  ,   ,    .       ""      .

----------


## RU6DX

> " " -,     ,     1...2,5 .


       "".   ,  .   -  1-12   10 .       ( )   ,  ..    , ..      10-     1   28   .

----------

